# كيف يجلس الأبن عن يمين الله



## ElMaravilla (30 مايو 2010)

*السـؤال الأول : *

*{ فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ الْمَسِيحُ جَالِسٌ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. } [ كولوسي 3:1 ]*

*وحسب فهمي بالثالوث ان الله هو الأبن وهو روح القدس .. وانهم إله واحد .. فكيف هم إله واحد والأبن جالس عن يمين الله ..؟ فذلك يعني انهم منفصلين ..؟ *

*السؤال الثاني : *
****************
*تم التحرير بواستطي لكسر قوانين القسم*
*أخ متحديفلننتهي أولاً من السؤال الأول*
*ومن ثم ننتقل للثاني في موضوع منفصل ..... المشرف* 

*تنوية : انا باحث عن الحق .. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: سؤاليـن عـن الأبـن ..؟*



متحدي قال:


> *السـؤال الأول : *
> 
> *{ فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ الْمَسِيحُ جَالِسٌ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. } [ كولوسي 3:1 ]*
> 
> *وحسب فهمي بالثالوث ان الله هو الأبن وهو روح القدس .. وانهم إله واحد .. فكيف هم إله واحد والأبن جالس عن يمين الله ..؟ فذلك يعني انهم منفصلين ..؟ *



ليس هذا فقط بل أيضا لتكون الأجابة كاملة اضع لك العديد من نفس المصطلح لتفهم المقصود تماما ...

Mat 22:44  قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 

Mat 26:64  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». 

Mar 12:36  لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. 

Mar 14:62  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». 

Luk 20:42  وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي 

Luk 22:69  مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ». 

Act 2:33  وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ سَكَبَ هَذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ. 

Act 5:31  هَذَا رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ بِيَمِينِهِ رَئِيساً وَمُخَلِّصاً لِيُعْطِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ التَّوْبَةَ وَغُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا. 

Act 7:56  فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِماً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ». 

Rom 8:34  مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَدِينُ؟ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ الَّذِي مَاتَ بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ قَامَ أَيْضاً الَّذِي هُوَ أَيْضاً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ الَّذِي أَيْضاً يَشْفَعُ فِينَا! 

Eph 1:20  الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ، 

Col 3:1  فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ الْمَسِيحُ جَالِسٌ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. 

Heb 8:1  وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ الْكَلاَمِ فَهُوَ أَنَّ لَنَا رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلَ هَذَا ،قَدْ جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ 




الموضوع ابسط من البساطة ولا يحتوى على يمين حرفية ولا يسار حرفي ولا على وحدانية ولا على انفصال

مصطلح يمين الله : مصطلح يعبر عن " قــــوة الله " وكثيرا جدا ما تم استخدامه فى الكتاب المقدس كما قال الكتاب ...




Exo 15:6  يَمِينُكَ يَا رَبُّ مُعْتَزَّةٌ بِالْقُدْرَةِ. يَمِينُكَ يَا رَبُّ تُحَطِّمُ الْعَدُوَّ. 

Exo 15:12  تَمُدُّ يَمِينَكَ فَتَبْتَلِعُهُمُ الارْضُ. 

Job 40:14  فَأَنَا أَيْضاً أَحْمَدُكَ لأَنَّ يَمِينَكَ تُخَلِّصُكَ. 

Psa 17:7  مَيِّزْ مَرَاحِمَكَ يَا مُخَلِّصَ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ مِنَ الْمُقَاوِمِينَ. 

Psa 18:35  وَتَجْعَلُ لِي تُرْسَ خَلاَصِكَ وَيَمِينُكَ تَعْضُدُنِي وَلُطْفُكَ يُعَظِّمُنِي. 

Psa 21:8  تُصِيبُ يَدُكَ جَمِيعَ أَعْدَائِكَ. يَمِينُكَ تُصِيبُ كُلَّ مُبْغِضِيكَ. 

Psa 44:3  لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِسَيْفِهِمُِ امْتَلَكُوا الأَرْضَ وَلاَ ذِرَاعُهُمْ خَلَّصَتْهُمْ لَكِنْ يَمِينُكَ وَذِرَاعُكَ وَنُورُ وَجْهِكَ لأَنَّكَ رَضِيتَ عَنْهُمْ. 

Psa 45:4  وَبِجَلاَلِكَ اقْتَحِمِ. ارْكَبْ. مِنْ أَجْلِ الْحَقِّ وَالدَّعَةِ وَالْبِرِّ فَتُرِيَكَ يَمِينُكَ مَخَاوِفَ. 

Psa 48:10  نَظِيرُ اسْمِكَ يَا اللهُ تَسْبِيحُكَ إِلَى أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. يَمِينُكَ مَلآنَةٌ بِرّاً. 

Psa 60:5  لِكَيْ يَنْجُوَ أَحِبَّاؤُكَ. خَلِّصْ بِيَمِينِكَ وَاسْتَجِبْ لِي. 

Psa 63:8  اِلْتَصَقَتْ نَفْسِي بِكَ. يَمِينُكَ تَعْضُدُنِي. 

Psa 80:15  وَالْغَرْسَ الَّذِي غَرَسَتْهُ يَمِينُكَ وَالاِبْنَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتَهُ لِنَفْسِكَ. 

Psa 89:13  لَكَ ذِرَاعُ الْقُدْرَةِ. قَوِيَّةٌ يَدُكَ. مُرْتَفِعَةٌ يَمِينُكَ. 

Psa 91:7  يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ وَرَبَوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ. إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ. 

Psa 108:6  لِكَيْ يَنْجُوَ أَحِبَّاؤُكَ. خَلِّصْ بِيَمِينِكَ وَاسْتَجِبْ لِي. 

Psa 110:5  الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ يُحَطِّمُ فِي يَوْمِ رِجْزِهِ مُلُوكاً. 

Psa 138:7  إِنْ سَلَكْتُ فِي وَسَطِ الضِّيقِ تُحْيِنِي. عَلَى غَضَبِ أَعْدَائِي تَمُدُّ يَدَكَ وَتُخَلِّصُنِي يَمِينُكَ. 

Psa 139:10  فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضاً تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي يَمِينُكَ. 


وتعبير اليمين هنا عن المسيح المقصود منه انه رجع الى كامل مجده وجلاله وقوته المعلنة للكل وهيبته وسلطانه بعدما تمم الفداء الأبدي لخلاص العالم من الشيطان ومن كل الشرور .


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على  الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2010)

متحدي قال:


> *السـؤال الأول : *
> 
> *{ فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ الْمَسِيحُ جَالِسٌ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. } [ كولوسي 3:1 ]*
> 
> ...


 
أخي *متحدي*
أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك. واحب أن ابشرك أن *الباحث عن الحق، *إن لم يقاومه، *سيجده*، لسبب بسيط وهو أن *الحقَ كائن* وليس شيئا غير ملموس، وهذا الكائن هو الله.

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*أَنَا هُوَ* الطَّرِيقُ وَ*الْحَقُّ* وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 

لنعود لسؤالك، وسأبدا أولا بتوضيح معنى الجلوس.

*الجلوس عن يمين الله* هو *تعبير *بشري، ولكنه *مجازي* بالنسبة لله *لأن الله روح ولا يحده مكان.*

ولكن هذا التعبير البشري له مدلوله، إذ أن الشخص صاحب المرتبة العالية إذا أجلس عن يمينه شخصا آخرا فذلك يعني انه يعتبره مساويا له ويعطيه نفس الشرف الذي له، وقد ذكر لك الاخ *مولكا مولكان *أيات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس تذكر "*يمين الله"* وشرحها أيضا.


ارد الأن على "*كيف هم إله واحد والأبن جالس عن يمين الله ..* "

سؤال رائع جدا لأن *الرد عليه فيه كل معاني التجسد الإلهي*.

فهمك للثالوث أن الآب والإبن والروح القدس اله واحد هو صحيح مية بالمية وهذا لا يتناقض أبدا مع جلوس السيد المسيح على يمين الآب.

*(1) *عندما* تجسد كلمة الله/الإبن اتحد بطبيعتنا البشرية* بكل خصائصها، *ما عدا الخطيئة*، *من غير أن ينفصل عن الثالوث*. فكان متحدا مع الثالوث كالأقنوم الثاني وفي نفس الوقت متحدا مع الجسد البشري الذي أخذه من العذراء البتول مريم.

*(2) *بموته على الصليب لم ينفصل لاهوته عن ناسوته ولكن الجسد هو الذي مات وقام في اليوم الثالث بقوة لاهوته لأن الموت لم يقوى على إبقائه في حوزته لأنه خالٍ من الخطئية - ونحن نعرف أن سبب الموت هو الخطيئة. 

*الخلاصة: السيد المسيح اله متجسد منذ اللحظة التي حل فيها الروح القدس على العذراء حتى صعوده الى السماء.*

**** المسيح إذن قام من الموت بالجسد ليكون باكورة للراقدين:*

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 20
وَلَكِنِ الآنَ قَدْ *قَامَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَصَارَ بَاكُورَةَ الرَّاقِدِينَ.*

**** صعد السيد المسيح *الى السماء *بالجسد ليكون أول القائمين من الموت بالجسد.* 
كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 
21 فَإِنَّهُ إِذِ *الْمَوْتُ بِإِنْسَانٍ* *بِإِنْسَانٍ أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ*. 

**** وجلس السيد المسيح بالجسد عن يمين الله ليكون أول إنسان يحيا مع الله الى الأبد.*
كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 
22 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا *فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ* هَكَذَا *فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ*. 

فما جلوس السيد المسيح القائم من الموت عن يمين الله سوى صورة حية للحياة التي سيعيشها المؤمنون مع المسيح الإنسان ومع الله.  

وسأثقل عليك باقتباس رسالة أفسس الأصحاح الأول التي تبشر بهذا الفرح العظيم:

* 1 بُولُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ بِمَشِيئَةِ اللهِ، إِلَى الْقِدِّيسِينَ الَّذِينَ فِي أَفَسُسَ، وَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 
2 نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 
3 مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بَارَكَنَا بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، 
4 كَمَا اخْتَارَنَا فِيهِ قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، لِنَكُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ قُدَّامَهُ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، 
5 إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا لِلتَّبَنِّي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، 
6 لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ الَّتِي أَنْعَمَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَحْبُوبِ، 
7 الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ، 
8 الَّتِي أَجْزَلَهَا لَنَا بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ وَفِطْنَةٍ، 
9 إِذْ عَرَّفَنَا بِسِرِّ مَشِيئَتِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّتِهِ الَّتِي قَصَدَهَا فِي نَفْسِهِ، 
10 لِتَدْبِيرِ مِلْءِ الأَزْمِنَةِ، لِيَجْمَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فِي ذَاكَ 
11 الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً نِلْنَا نَصِيباً، مُعَيَّنِينَ سَابِقاً حَسَبَ قَصْدِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ رَأْيِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، 
12 لِنَكُونَ لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ، نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَبَقَ رَجَاؤُنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ. 
13 الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً أَنْتُمْ، إِذْ سَمِعْتُمْ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ، إِنْجِيلَ خَلاَصِكُمُ، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً إِذْ آمَنْتُمْ خُتِمْتُمْ بِرُوحِ الْمَوْعِدِ الْقُدُّوسِ، 
14 الَّذِي هُوَ عَرْبُونُ مِيرَاثِنَا، لِفِدَاءِ الْمُقْتَنَى، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ. 
15 لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَيْضاً إِذْ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، وَمَحَبَّتِكُمْ نَحْوَ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، 
16 لاَ أَزَالُ شَاكِراً لأَجْلِكُمْ، ذَاكِراً إِيَّاكُمْ فِي صَلَوَاتِي، 
17 كَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ إِلَهُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَبُو الْمَجْدِ، رُوحَ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالإِعْلاَنِ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِ، 
18 مُسْتَنِيرَةً عُيُونُ أَذْهَانِكُمْ، لِتَعْلَمُوا مَا هُوَ رَجَاءُ دَعْوَتِهِ، وَمَا هُوَ غِنَى مَجْدِ مِيرَاثِهِ فِي الْقِدِّيسِينَ، 
19 وَمَا هِيَ عَظَمَةُ قُدْرَتِهِ الْفَائِقَةُ نَحْوَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، حَسَبَ عَمَلِ شِدَّةِ قُوَّتِهِ 
20 الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ، 
21 فَوْقَ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ وَقُوَّةٍ وَسِيَادَةٍ، وَكُلِّ اسْمٍ يُسَمَّى لَيْسَ فِي هَذَا الدَّهْرِ فَقَطْ بَلْ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ أَيْضاً، 
22 وَأَخْضَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَإِيَّاهُ جَعَلَ رَأْساً فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ، 
23 الَّتِي هِيَ جَسَدُهُ، مِلْءُ الَّذِي يَمْلأُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ. *

*المؤمنون بالمسيح هم الكنيسة التي هي جسده وحيث يكون المسيح يكون جسده - الكنيسة/المؤمنون.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*كيف يجلس الاقنوم و هو واحد في الاهوت مع الاب و غير مفصول عنه اصلا لانه من ذات الجوهر*

*الجسد الذي اخذه المسيح الناسوت ارتفع و جلس في يمين القوه اي في محضر القوه الالهيه*

*ما الصعب في هذا؟؟؟*

*لكم اعين لا تبصر و اذان لا تسمع*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 يونيو 2010)

ll arqam ll قال:


> *قصد حضرتك ان الله رقم اثنين اللي هو المسيح الاقنوم الثالني هيجليس عن يمين الاله رقم واحد في الثالوث اللي هو الاب بالشكل ده ؟؟؟*


 
*يا هذا افهم الله يهديك*

*دي ايقونات العصور الوسطي*

*فيها شئ من التحرر الفني و الجهل الاهوتي*

*الآب لم يره احد قطططططط هو الذات الباطنه التي لا تري*

*فليس رجلا عجوزا جالسا في السماء*

*انه نور بحت و روح لا تري*

*و الابن في جوهره غير مرئي ابدا و تجسد لكي يراه الانسان عبر التجسد *

*نحن نري الجسد الذي ظهر فيه لا نري لاهوته*

*اما عن الروح القدس فليس شرطا ان يكون حمامه *

*لما*

*فقد ظهر علي هيئه السنه نار في يوم العنصره*

*و علي هيئه نفس غير مرئي يوم نفخه المسيح في تلاميذه*

*احب ان ابشرك ان تلك الايقونه بها خطأ لاهوتي شنيع لم يراعيه الفنانين*

*ان الاب مرسوم بشعر ابيض و معني هذا انه متقدم بالزمن علي الابن و انه خالقه او لقد كان هناك وقت لم يوجد به الابن و هذا غير صحيح البته ان تلك الايقونات الاوروبيه لها جذورا في الفكر الاريوسي *

*لقد كان الاريوسيين ينشرون عقيدتهم بالرسومات*

*و يقنعون الناس بها بايقوناتهم تلك*

*و للاسف لقد حاربت الكنيسه في الغرب الاريوسيين و لكن ظلت الايقونه الاريوسيه موجوده برغم الحرب و تسربت للفكر الاوروبي في العصر الوسيط*

*خصوصا عند انضمام كثير من الاريوسيين الي الايمان القويم فيما بعد*

*لقد تسرب فكرهم الايقوني الي الغرب*

*و هو يقضي بأن الاب متقدم في الزمن علي الابن و ليسا متساويان و الروح القدس مجرد قوه فاعله و هذا هو الاهوت الاريوسي*

*و لم يراعي الفن الاوروبي الصحه الاهوتيه قدر مراعاه الحريه و الجمال الفني*

*ارجو ان اكون قد فندت تلك الشبهه تماما*

*و شكرا*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*مش محتاجين سخافه اقوالك انتي كمان*

*سبنالك العقل كله *

*اصل الاله عندكم حته تمثال لا يتحرك*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 يونيو 2010)

*يمين الله ليس معناها ان الله له يمين لانه غير محدود ولكن يمين الله تعني القوة والبر و القداسه *
*كما قيل " يمين الرب صنعت قوة. يمين الرب رفعتني. يمين الرب صنعت قوة فلن أموت بعد بل أحيا" (مز117). ويعنى أن قوة الله صنعت هذا وهنا يمين الآب وبر الآب وعظمته. ولذلك قيل أيضاً عن الابن إنه جلس عن يمين القوة حيناً، وعن يمين العظمة حيناً آخر. *

*إن عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعنى أن مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده*

*وكلمة جلس هنا تعنى استقر... *
*ومعنى هذا أن الابن الذى  في إخلائه لذاته  كان يبدو أمامكم في ضعف، تلطمونه وتجلدونه، وتصلبونه، هذا بالصعود قد دخل في قوته. ولم تعودوا ترونه ضعيفاً فيما بعد... حتى أنه في مجيئه الثانى سيأتى على السحاب، في مجده، محاطاً بالملائكة والقديسين (متى25: 31). لأنه في المجئ الثانى سيأتى " بقوة ومجد كثير" (متى24: 30). كذلك فإن الابن الذى وقف أمامكم كخاطئ ومذنب، ووقف أمام الآب حاملاً كل خطايا العالم... هذا سيجلس عن يمين أبيه، أى في بره، لا يجرؤ أحد أن يتهمه فيما بعد*
*The Dragon Christian*​


----------



## ElMaravilla (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرًا لكم جميعًا ..


----------

